# My First Experience With Orphan Kittens



## My3babies (Sep 27, 2007)

On Sunday night a friend of mine found three very tiny kittens in the aisle of her barn. There was no mama in sight and one kitten had already passed away. My friend took them in and was doing her best to care for them, but when they started to display a few signs of failing health, she let me take over. 

I picked them up Tuesday night and in my opinion, they did not look well. They were both dehydrated and had diarrhea, their breathing was gurguly (sp?), and the black kitten had become lethargic and no longer wanted to eat. I guessed the kittens were between 2-3 weeks old, however they only weighed 6.5 ounces each. I gave the black kitten sub-q fluids, rubbed a drop or two of Karo syrup on his/her gums and did my best to get him/her to eat, but didn't have much luck. 

I took them to the vet Wednesday morning and as I suspected, both kittens have Pneumonia. She agreed that they are 2-3 weeks old and probably both girls. The kittens were started on antibiotics, dewormed, and given a probiotic. The vet also recommened daily sub-q fluids for the black kitten, until she started to perk up. 

It has been very difficult to get the black kitten to eat and I have only been able to get 1 to 3 mls in at each time, until the last time, she took 10mls! Hopefully, things will continue in the right direction. 

Here are some pictures of the tiny babies.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I so hope they make it. I know you're doing everything you can to help them. They're so sweet.

Are they on an antibiotic?


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

They are super cute! Did you know you also need to stimulate them to potty?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

ZOMG! *Sending best wishes and thoughts/prayers!* 
The little b/w is what I imagine our Squirrely-Jo must have looked like as a kitt. 
(_she is in my <--- avatar_)


PS ... and they need to be kept warm so they can digest!


----------



## Torchmysiamese (Sep 19, 2010)

They are so tiny and cute. I am glad you took them in. I hope they do well.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

They are adorable, lucky little things. Thank you for saving them.


----------



## My3babies (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the good thoughts, prayers, and advice!

Jeanie - Yes, the vet put them on Amoxicillin.

teasha - Yup, I stimulate them to go potty before and after each feeding.

Heidi n Q - It is kinda cool in our house, but I am doing my best to keep them warm. They are kept in a make shift incubator. (Pet taxi, heating pad, towels) I only take them out to feed, potty, cuddle, and take pictures.  I am also checking their temps a couple times a day.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Sounds like you're doing everything right! *_more thoughts/prayers because it can't hurt_*


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

I wish u and the babies all the best. I took my first orphans almost 5 weeks ago-hard to believe for me. They were about 3.5 weeks and very small two were 6 ounces. They are all now thriving trying to completely kick a uri-finishing antibiotics. They have changed my life and I love them dearly I am looking forward to blessing them with furrever homes and great adopters! Keep ur chin up-long nights and days ahead

Leslie


----------



## My3babies (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks again everyone. I am very happy to report that both kittens have continued to eat well and the black one has really perked up. Their lungs still sound pretty wet and the diarrhea hasn't really improved, but we are doing everything the vet suggested and they do seem a lot less lethargic.

Unfortunately, I did have to separate the kittens because the black one will not stop nursing on the black & white one's bottom.  Any suggestions on how to make her stop? I hate to keep them apart for too long.


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

That is a hard one, we had a kitten that did that at work and we seperated them. I will be interested to learn an answer too. They do make fake mama cats, maybe that would help. I think you put the bottles inside of a stuffed cat. I seen it online and cannot remember.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I don't think you can get them to stop because the instinct to suckle is STRONG and would override most deterrents ... and the most effective deterrents aren't safe to use on delicate kitten private areas. The danger of them suckling siblings' private areas is in the resulting irritation and swelling causing problems with elimination. In this situation, separation is probably the only thing that would work. 
_(too bad there aren't any anti-suckle-kitten-diapers)_


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Aww those kittens are so lucky to have you! Thank you for opening your homes to them. Bless you and your new furbabies! And of course, when you get the chance, more pics please!!!


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

My understanding is you have to separate.

Just as a side note. Bonding was something I really had to focus on with the two small ones. It made a world of difference. The more time they spent with me rubbing them and holding them the more they thrived and continue to do so. This will be key I'd guess with you having to separate at least for awhile. I wish they made pacifers for them-i have a few who would really do well with them.

Leslie


----------



## My3babies (Sep 27, 2007)

I am happy to report that both kittens have continued to eat well and have grown a ton. On 9/21 the kittens both weighed 6.5 oz. Today the black kitten is 9 oz and the black & white kitten 9.7 oz! I am still giving them sub-q fluids daily, but I don't think they will need those for more than another day or two. 

I am glad that you guys agree, that separation is the best solution to the inappropriate suckling. I also agree that someone should develop a kitten pacifier or artificial mom. I will have to google that later, maybe there is something already out there. However, until I find a miracle solution, they will be kept in separate crates, with suppervised interaction only. 

Thanks again for all the prayers and good thoughts. I realize that even though they are doing great, they are still very tiny and could go down hill quickly. I am working this weekend, but promise to get more pictures on Monday.


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

My3babies said:


> I am happy to report that both kittens have continued to eat well and have grown a ton. On 9/21 the kittens both weighed 6.5 oz. Today the black kitten is 9 oz and the black & white kitten 9.7 oz! I am still giving them sub-q fluids daily, but I don't think they will need those for more than another day or two.
> 
> I am glad that you guys agree, that separation is the best solution to the inappropriate suckling. I also agree that someone should develop a kitten pacifier or artificial mom. I will have to google that later, maybe there is something already out there. However, until I find a miracle solution, they will be kept in separate crates, with suppervised interaction only.
> 
> Thanks again for all the prayers and good thoughts. I realize that even though they are doing great, they are still very tiny and could go down hill quickly. I am working this weekend, but promise to get more pictures on Monday.


There is a kitten pacifier and an artificial mom on the market.


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

The Catsifier&#153 - The Original Cat Pacifier - Because Cats Suck! It's A Fact - A pacifying pillow to help prevent your cat from sucking and kneading on your blankets.

Nursing pillow.


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

I've seen the artificial cat at Petsmart but can't find it here's the closest I came. Home of the Critter Titter and Critter Litter Titter! for nursing orphaned kittens Critter Pet Products! -Home 

Not sure how good it would be as you couldn't leave them alone or they could get air in their tummies.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

LOL! 
When I had the orphaned litter of five, I purchased a soft, stuffed animal toy and cut a large hole at the back with small holes at the belly for the bottles.
My make-shift idea didn't work well because the kitts could push the nipple/bottles back through the belly-holes. I finally gave up and just individually hand-fed. 
...but I like the looks of both of those products. If the pillows can hold the bottle w/out pushing it back through the fabric ... what an AWESOME product, especially for feeding multiples!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Ah! I wish I had a picture!!!

When Doran was teeny teeny, like your's are now, he DID have a suckie! I bought the bottle kit, with lots of nipples. I just gave him a nipple that didn't have a hole in it and he'd suck-suck-suck away...it was just the cutest little thing...I miss having baby kittens.
Unfortunately I only took pics on my old phone.

I would just get un-punctured bottle nipples and see if that helps.


----------



## My3babies (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the links and ideas. After some researching, I found a few products that I think might be worth a try. We foster lots of puppies and kittens, so even if these kittens don't like them, maybe another one will.

Comfort Pals
http://absolutelypets.stores.yahoo.net/copacatrefeh.html

Snuggle Puppies
http://snugglepuppys.com/item_2/Snuggle-Puppy-Brown-Mutt.htm

Kitten Pacifier
http://www.kittenpacifier.com/index.html

I still won't leave the kittens together unsupervised, but maybe this will help comfort them, while they are apart.

As if we don't have our hands full with these kittens and our own animals, I am picking up a few kittens from one of our local impounds tomorrow. I couldn't leave such tiny babies at the pound  They are supposed to be approximately 6 weeks old, but based on the picture, I think they look younger. I will have to be very careful to keep the kittens separate until they are all healthy, but it will be so fun when they can play together.

Here is the pic I recieved:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Awwww! What messy little sweeties!


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

Looks all too familiar  No mom and hungry belly + canned food = messy face


----------



## My3babies (Sep 27, 2007)

Well, I am happy to report that our two kittens are doing great and were even introduced to their first meal of kitten mash (canned food/KMR mix). To my surprise they did pretty good. The black kitten took right to it and ate about half of what I gave them. The black & white one, wasn't very interested, but did eventually hop in the dish and try a little bit. However, she mostly wanted to suck on the lip of the dish. 

Unfortunately, I do have bad news about the kittens that I was supposed to pick up yesterday. I called the rescue group yesterday morning to confirm that I could pick the kittens up and they told me they were sick and they would have to find out more before I could get them. Today I got word that both kittens had passed away.  I'm sad that they didn't let me take them yesterday. It may have been too late, but atleast I could have gotten them to the vet and tried to keep them alive. I feel like they didn't even get a chance.


----------



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

I have been reading your story and i have been where you are plenty of times! You are doing a great job with the two you have!

Im sorry to hear about the other to at the shelter. Its sad to think but maybe its best that you found out they were sick before they came home to your healthy cats. Even if sperated you can still pass it on. 

You are doing an amazing and very selfless thing! 
Hug & prayers go to you and your kitties

R.I.P Two little Kittens<3

Good luck!! <3


----------

